# Alcohol use disorder



## googs185

Hola foreros!

Estoy traduciendo materiales educativos para pacientes del inglés al español. Tengo una duda sobre el término "trastorno por uso de alcohol" (alcohol use disorder en inglés) Sé que la palabra "trastorno" tiene una connotación negativa para muchas personas y que puede significar que alguien está "loco", pero es la traducción correcta de "disorder" en inglés y "trastorno por uso de alcohol" es el término que usamos en la medicina en nuestras notas médicas, etc. Trastorno no solo se refiere a enfermedades psiquiátricos pero también a enfermedades físicas como  "trastorno renal."  Presentaron las traducciones a un panel de hispanohablantes nativos y no le gustaron la traducción "trastorno por uso de alcohol." Dijeron que el término suena muy crítico. Quería usar el término médico correcto porque luego en la traducción defino exactamente lo que significa para un paciente. Otro doctor sugirió que usara la palabra "desorden" en lugar de "trastorno" pero no creo que suene bien. ¿Qué opinan? ¿Tienen otras sugerencias?


----------



## Circunflejo

Si lo que se busca es rigor médico, trastorno es el término adecuado; salvo que algún galeno nos indique lo contrario.


----------



## googs185

Circunflejo said:


> Si lo que se busca es rigor médico, trastorno es el término adecuado; salvo que algún galeno nos indique lo contrario.


El público objetivo consiste en hispanohablantes de México, Sudamerica, Puerto Rico/Cuba, etc.  No sé si esto influye en la reacción negativa del panel. Me gustaría mantener el rigor médico pero no quiero que el público se ofenda. Podría usar "desorden"? Me colega me lo sugirió pero no me gusta porque me hace pensar en desorden literal (un cuarto desordenado, etc).


----------



## lauranazario

googs185 said:


> El público objetivo consiste en hispanohablantes de México, Sudamerica, Puerto Rico/Cuba, etc.  No sé si esto influye en la reacción negativa del panel. Me gustaría mantener el rigor médico pero no quiero que el público se ofenda. Podría usar "desorden"?



"_Desorden_" es lo que tienen los niños en su habitación o la sala, donde hay juguetes y crayolas por doquier.  

"_Trastorno_" es el término correcto en un contexto médico y en cualquier literatura médica que se le vaya a hacer llegar a cualquier clase de público.


saludos,
LN


----------



## googs185

lauranazario said:


> "_Desorden_" es lo que tienen los niños en su habitación o la sala, donde hay juguetes y crayolas por doquier.
> 
> "_Trastorno_" es el término correcto en un contexto médico y en cualquier literatura médica que se le vaya a hacer llegar a cualquier clase de público.
> 
> 
> saludos,
> LN


Gracias, eso es lo que pensaba. Cuando mi colega me dijo eso, pensé exactamente en eso! Hay otro alternativo para trastorno? No entiendo porque el panel de hispanohablantes nativos pensaron que "trastorno" era crítico. ¿El público de cualquier país hispanohablante debe conocer la palabra y su significado, no?


----------



## Circunflejo

googs185 said:


> ¿El público de cualquier país hispanohablante debe conocer la palabra y su significado, no?


Cualquier médico hispanohablante debería conocer la palabra y su significado clínico. No se me ocurre ninguna alternativa si quieres ser fiel al original. Si no te importa darte algo de manga ancha, adicción podría ser un término a considerar, pero el original no dice addiction sino disorder...


----------



## googs185

Circunflejo said:


> Cualquier médico hispanohablante debería conocer la palabra y su significado clínico. No se me ocurre ninguna alternativa si quieres ser fiel al original. Si no te importa darte algo de manga ancha, adicción podría ser un término a considerar, pero el original no dice addiction sino disorder...



Es obvio que cualquier médico lo entenderá pero me refería al público (nuestros pacientes que no son médicos)


----------



## Circunflejo

googs185 said:


> Es obvio que cualquier médico lo entenderá pero me refería al público (nuestros pacientes que no son médicos)


Eso ya es otra historia. El público en general entenderá trastorno como algo grave.


----------



## googs185

Circunflejo said:


> Eso ya es otra historia. El público en general entenderá trastorno como algo grave.



Exactamente. El problema es que el término oficial es "trastorno por uso de alcohol." No hay otra manera de decirlo. Es el diagnóstico correcto.


----------



## Ballenero

Aunque no sabemos cómo se va a usar el término, un par de alternativas:

Problema de salud derivado del abuso de alcohol.
Alteración de las facultades debido al abuso de alcohol.

“Trastorno por uso de alcohol” me suena a borrachera.


----------



## Circunflejo

googs185 said:


> Exactamente. El problema es que el término oficial es "trastorno por uso de alcohol." No hay otra manera de decirlo. Es el diagnóstico correcto.


Pues tú te lo dices todo.


----------



## S.V.

> [AUD] Abarca las afecciones que algunas personas conocen como abuso del alcohol, dependencia del alcohol, adicción al alcohol y el término coloquial, alcoholismo. NIH



In Sólo Español you can get more answers on whether they prefer yours.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Si se va a usar trastorno, sería mejor con otra formulación porque como dice Ballenero,  "trastorno por uso de alcohol" no suena bien.
En todo caso "trastorno(s) derivado(s) del abuso de alcohol".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

S.V. said:


> In Sólo Español you can get more answers on whether they prefer yours.


O al foro de Specialized Terminology.  Se me ocurren solo los alternativos de  _*aflicción/enfermedad del abuso del alcohol; enfermedad por el abuso del alcohol*_

Muy buena suerte


----------



## horsewishr

lauranazario said:


> "_Desorden_" es lo que tienen los niños en su habitación o la sala, donde hay juguetes y crayolas por doquier.
> 
> "_Trastorno_" es el término correcto en un contexto médico y en cualquier literatura médica que se le vaya a hacer llegar a cualquier clase de público.
> 
> 
> saludos,
> LN



Pensaba igual, pero según el diccionario de la casa, está bien usar "desorden."




*desorden alimenticio* _loc nom m_(enfermedad: anorexia, bulimia)eating disorder _n_Su temor irracional a engordar es la causa de su desorden alimenticio.His irrational fear of getting fat is the cause of his eating disorder.


Dicho esto, se me ocurre, "Uso transtornado del alcohol".


----------



## pollohispanizado

googs185 said:


> El público de cualquier país hispanohablante debe conocer la palabra y su significado, no?


¿Y _alcoholismo_?



> 2. m. Enfermedad ocasionada por el abuso de bebidas alcohólicas, que puede ser aguda, como la embriaguez, o crónica.


----------



## Angel Lucero

Dos cosas como para aportar al debate. Trastorno no "puede significar que uno está loco". Es UN vicio del lenguaje que deriva en una estigmatización y que hay que erradicar. Convivo con alguien que fue diagnosticada con Trastorno del Espectro Autista. Esa persona no está loca. El término médico es trastorno, y siempre su connotación tiene que ver con el contexto. 
Por otro lado, más que "uso" es "abuso" como otros y otras han sugerido.
No sé si desorden suene natural.


----------



## Galván

Jamás me imaginaría que un trastorno de bebidas alcohólicas pudiera estar relaconado con la locura. La palabra trastorno es correcta y la puedes usar perfectamente bien.



horsewishr said:


> Pensaba igual, pero según el diccionario de la casa, está bien usar "desorden."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *desorden alimenticio* _loc nom m_(enfermedad: anorexia, bulimia)eating disorder _n_Su temor irracional a engordar es la causa de su desorden alimenticio.His irrational fear of getting fat is the cause of his eating disorder.
> 
> 
> Dicho esto, se me ocurre, "Uso transtornado del alcohol".


Disculpa pero "_uso trastornado del alcohol" _es incorrecto.  Cuando hablamos de trastornos patológicos no tiene ninguna relación con estar trastornado/traumatizado por algo.  Dos cosas muy distintas que ningún hispanohablante va a desconocer.

Ejemplo:

A: El chaval quedó muy trastornado/traumatizado después de ver la película.
B: El paciente tiene un trastorno alimenticio que le impide comer demasiado.

En ambos casos se usa la palabra trastorno pero se entiende de modo diferente.


----------



## Ballenero

Quizás el OP debiera aclarar a qué se refiere exactamente al decir trastorno.
Por supuesto que un trastorno digestivo no tiene nada que ver con la mente.
Pero los trastornos causados por el abuso del alcohol pueden ser tanto físicos (cirrosis) como mentales (delirium tremens).


----------



## Rocko!

Por estos lares se oye "_problemas en el consumo de alcohol_".

(también se oye "problemas _con _el consumo de..., pero creo que esta versión no es completamente correcta, aunque de que me suena natural, sí me suena).


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ballenero said:


> el OP debiera aclarar a qué se refiere exactamente al decir trastorno





googs185 said:


> (alcohol use disorder en inglés)


Es el término clínico para el alcoholismo o dipsomanía.



> Alcohol use disorder (AUD) is a medical condition characterized by an impaired ability to stop or control alcohol use despite adverse social, occupational, or health consequences. It encompasses the conditions that some people refer to as alcohol abuse, alcohol dependence, alcohol addiction, and the colloquial term, alcoholism


----------



## googs185

maidinbedlam said:


> Si se va a usar trastorno, sería mejor con otra formulación porque como dice Ballenero,  "trastorno por uso de alcohol" no suena bien.
> En todo caso "trastorno(s) derivado(s) del abuso de alcohol".



En el "Manual Diagnóstico y Estadístico de los Trastornos Mentales (DSM) el diagnóstico oficial es "trastorno por uso de alcohol". No suena bien a una persona que no es médico o en general?



pollohispanizado said:


> Es el término clínico para el alcoholismo o dipsomanía.



Correcto. Pero evitamos el uso del término "alcoholismo" por la estigma asociada con la palabra.


----------



## Circunflejo

googs185 said:


> En el "Manual Diagnóstico y Estadístico de los Trastornos Mentales (DSM) el diagnóstico oficial es "trastorno por uso de alcohol". No suena bien a una persona que no es médico o en general?


Mucha gente de a pie asocia trastorno con los trastornos mentales (trastorno bipolar, esquizofrenia...), o, al menos, con algo grave (por la analogía con la gravedad de los trastornos mentales). Dicho esto, si dices que alguien tiene un trastorno por uso de alcohol, puede ser interpretado de muchas maneras por una persona que no sepa qué es. Puede interpretar que esa persona es alcohólica, puede interpretar que es una borracha, puede no interpretarlo y decir no sé qué es eso, puede interpretar que la persona tiene un trastorno mental porque consume alcohol...


----------



## googs185

Circunflejo said:


> Mucha gente de a pie asocia trastorno con los trastornos mentales (trastorno bipolar, esquizofrenia...), o, al menos, con algo grave (por la analogía con la gravedad de los trastornos mentales). Dicho esto, si dices que alguien tiene un trastorno por uso de alcohol, puede ser interpretado de muchas maneras por una persona que no sepa qué es. Puede interpretar que esa persona es alcohólica, puede interpretar que es una borracha, puede no interpretarlo y decir no sé qué es eso, puede interpretar que la persona tiene un trastorno mental porque consume alcohol...



Sí, y eso es mi dilema y por eso he preguntado aquí en el foro. Quiero usar el diagnóstico oficial pero no quiero que la gente de a pie asocie el término con los trastornos mentales. Cuando yo pienso en la palabra "trastorno" aunque no soy hablante nativo de español, pienso inmediatamente en trastornos mentales, sobre todo la esquizofrenia...


----------



## lauranazario

horsewishr said:


> Pensaba igual, pero según el diccionario de la casa, está bien usar "desorden."


Muchas gracias por la cita que incluyó arriba.

He reportado el hecho a los desarrolladores de los diccionarios para que corrijan el error.

saludos,
LN


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¿Qué tal _*aflicción/enfermedad (debido al/procede del) abuso del alcohol *_o algo así?

Hoy en día el alcoholismo se trate como una aflicción o enfermedad (un trastorno, en efecto).  No veo nada a lo que objetar en mi sugerencia


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Qué tal _aflicción/enfermedad (debido al/procede_*NTE*_ del) abuso del alcohol _o algo así?


"Procedente" no funciona, sorry.  De manera "no-nativa" se podría usar _derivar_: "enfermedad derivada del abuso del...", cosa muy correcta, pero tampoco hay la costumbre de decirlo así. y, muy aparte, el problema de estar llamando implícitamente a las personas "enfermas" persiste. Si uno quiere ser amigable con los lectores desconocidos que pudiesen estar leyendo el texto, entonces uno no puede decir "trastorno" ("_eres un trastornado, lector"_) ni enfermedad ("_eres un enfermo, lector"_), y solamente en caso de estar describiendo el padecimiento —y no ofreciendo ayuda— se podría decir "trastorno" y "enfermedad".


----------



## Marsianitoh

Trastornos asociados al consumo de alcohol.


----------



## Rocko!

"Trastornos" es el término más correcto, pero el dilema del OP, es que pese a que él no es nativo del español, está perfectamente enterado que la palabra "trastorno(s)" se asocia muy fácilmente con los problemas de índole "_mental_",  por eso pidió que le hagamos sugerencias sobre de qué otra manera nombrar el padecimiento:





Vergara, E. (2014). Psicopatoloxía en drogodependentes.


----------



## Lamarimba

El médico puede llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Puede y debe.
Tampoco es para tanto. 
Peor será decir _usted va a morir en dos meses_, y habrá que decirlo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

_*Que ha hecho del alcohol un mal hábito*_

Ejemplo:
They have alcohol use disorder >> Hicieron de alcohol un mal hábito

Quizás demasiado informal, solo para la gente de a pie



Rocko! said:


> uno no puede decir "trastorno" ("_eres un trastornado, lector"_) ni enfermedad ("_eres un enfermo, lector"_),


No entiendo esta parte de tu argumento.  ¿Estás surgiendo que la persona aflicta con un trastorno/enfermedad sea el trastorno/enfermedad en sí?  Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo en objetar a(?) los dos términos (tú y un panel de hispanohablantes nativos/as)


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Que ha hecho de*l* alcohol un mal hábito


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> uno no puede decir "trastorno" ("_eres un trastornado, lector"_) ni enfermedad ("_eres un enfermo, lector"_),


No entiendo esta parte de tu argumento.  ¿Estás sugiriendo que la persona aflicta con un trastorno/enfermedad sea el trastorno/enfermedad en sí?  Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo en objetar a(?) los dos términos (tú y un panel de hispanohablantes nativos/as)



> Que ha hecho de*l* alcohol un mal hábito


Gracias, @Circunflejo.  Good eye!


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> No entiendo esta parte de tu argumento.  ¿Estás surgiendo que la persona aflicta con un trastorno/enfermedad sea el trastorno/enfermedad en sí?


No exactamente, y de hecho ya dije que considero correcto decir “trastorno” o “enfermedad”. El asunto para mí se resume en dar alternativas, ya que me parece que algo parecido se hizo en gran parte del mundo hace años cuando decidieron abrir “clínicas de desintoxicación” en lugar de “clínicas para drogadictos” (nadie ha propuesto “trastornados” en este hilo pero algunos presienten que el concepto podría generarse al leer “trastorno”... No hay clínicas privadas llamadas “clínicas para trastornos” anunciándose en televisión o revistas, solo “de desintoxicación”).


----------

